# Oscar Takes a Bite Out of Best Bully Sticks



## Petguide.com

​




> Oscar loves when the mailman comes to the door. And today it’s because he’s bringing Oscar a special delivery from Best Bully Sticks!
> 
> Did you know that Oscar gets better mail than me? Today, Oscar picked up the mail, and to his utter delight, he was treated to a boxful of 100% natural Best Bully Sticks. All I get are bills!
> 
> And how did such a little furball react to this bounty of beef? Well, I’ll let him tell the story!


Read more about Oscar Takes a Bite Out of Best Bully Sticks at PetGuide.com.


----------

